# تحليل النظام



## هانى امام (7 أغسطس 2009)

:67تعريف النظام System) 
هو مجموعة من العناصر أو المكونات التي تتفاعل مع بعضها البعض لتحقيق هدف
معين.
مثل النظام السياسي, النظام الدولي, النظام الاقتصادي, النظام العددي, نظام الحاسب الالكتروني, نظام المعلومات.
هناك فرق كبير بين النظام السياسي والنظام العددي, ولكن كليهما يخضعان لنفس المفهوم وهو مفهوم النظام. إذاً النظام عبارة عن:
1-	مجموعة من الأجزاء تشكل عناصر النظام .
2-	مجموعة من العلاقات المتبادلة فيما بين هذه العناصر .
3-	إطار يجمع هذه العناصر وتلك العلاقات في كيان واحد يسمى هذا الإطار "حدود النظام ".


----------



## هانى امام (7 أغسطس 2009)

النظام موجود في بيئة وليس في فراغ.

مــثــال 1:
السيارة عبارة عن نظام عناصره هي :
1-	الهيكل.
2-	الإطارات.
3-	موتور

وهذه العناصر مرتبطة فيما بينها بعلاقات فعند الضغط على البنزين تدور العجلات وعند الضغط على الفرامل تتوقف العجلات.وهكذا.. وهكذا .
وهذه السيارة لها حدود النظام الموجودة في بيئته وهي الطرقات والمواقف و.الخ. .
مــثــال 2 : 
الحاسب الالكتروني عبارة عن نظام عناصره هي :
1-	كيان مادي Hardware.
2-	كيان برمجي Software.
3-	الإنسان Human.

-	النظم تحكم هذا العالم ولها أنواع كثيرة منها مادية أو غير مادية ومنها طبيعية أو من صنع الإنسان.
-	وبموجب بعض الظواهر التي تشكل أكثر من نظام بنفس الوقت وذلك من خلال المنظور الذي يتم التعامل من خلاله مع هذه الظواهر.

 أمثلـــــة: 

النظام	عناصر من منظور ما عناصر من منظور أخر
الإنسان	رأس ورقبته وجذع وأطراف جهاز تنفس وجهاز هضمي وجهاز عصبي وجهاز عضلي 
السيارة	هيكل وشاسيه وإطارات وموتور	حديد وألمونيوم وبلاستيك ودهان وديزل وماء ..... الخ
الجامعة	طلاب وأساتذة وموظفين واداريين وأدوات تعليمية ومباني كليات وأكاديميات والقبول والتسجيل وشؤون الطلاب والخدمات..... الخ
الحاسب الالكتروني	كيان مادي وكيان برمجي	وحدات الإدخال ووحدات الإخراج ووحدة المعالجة المركزية


----------



## هانى امام (7 أغسطس 2009)

أنواع مدخلات النظام : 
1) مدخلات أساسية : 
يستقبل النظام هذه المدخلات من بيئة فيعالجها ويحولها إلى شئ جديد يمثل مخرجات النظام (وهي عبارة عن مدخلات للبيئة ) .

2) مدخلات استبدالية (احلالية ) : 
بعض أجزاء النظام قد تتعرض للتلف أو النفاذ مما يستلزم تغييرها وإحلال اجزاء أخرى غيرها (وهي تصبح احد عناصر النظام ومكوناته) .

3) مدخلات بيئية : 
تمثل كافة المؤثرات البيئية التي لا تخضع لعمليات النظام ولا تتحول داخله (لا تصبح احد مكوناته وإنما تؤثر تأثيراً خارجياً على عمليات النظام ) .

مــثــال : 







 أنواع مخرجات النظام :
1)	المخرجات النهائية : 
هي تلك التي ينتجها النظام وتؤثر على البيئة ( المخرجات لنظام ما هي مدخلاته للبيئة ) .
ففي نظام الجامعة نلاحظ أن الخريجين يعمل معظمهم في المجتمع فكأنهم مدخلات لتلك البيئة .
2) المخرجات الارتدادية:
هي تلك المخرجات التي تستخدم كمدخلات للنظام نفسه فنظام قد يستخدم جزء من مخرجاته كمدخلات جديدة له . ففي المثال السابق جزء من الخريجين يلتحق بالعمل في الجامعة فجزء من مخرجات الجامعة يتحول إلى مدخلات لها .


----------



## هانى امام (7 أغسطس 2009)

 الخصائص العامة للنظم : 
أن نقص أحدى هذه الخصائص يعيق عمل النظام عن الوصول إلى الأداء الأمثل ، أما نقص أغلبها فهو حتماً يؤدي إلى فشل النظام وانهياره . 

وهذه الخصائص هي : 
1- الهدف:
يجب أن يكون لكل نظام هدف معين يسعى إلى تحقيقه، وإلا يكون عاماً مثل: هدف مصنع إنتاج كمية من المنتج (هذا هدف عام ). 
أما الهدف الحقيقي فهو إنتاج كمية قدرها كذا من المنتج كل شهر بمواصفات معينة. 


- أمثلــــــــــة: 

اسم النظام	الهدف العام	الهدف الحقيقي
نظام جامعة	تخريج طلاب تخريج طلاب على قدر عال من التأهيل يمكنهم المنافسة في سوق العمل
نظام مصنع أقمشة إنتاج أقمشة إنتاج كمية محددة من المنتج بأفضل صورة لتحقيق مبيعات أفضل وربح أعلى
نظام شركة سياحية	تسويق الرحلات المعدة	تسويق وتنفيذ الرحلات المعدة بطريقة جيد تزيد من إعداد المشركين بالرحلات المستقبلية وتعمل على زيادة ربح الشركة

2- البيئــــــــــــــــة :
هي مجموعة من العوامل الموجودة خارج حدود النظام ، والتي تؤثر في سلوك النظام وظروف عمله ، ويستخدمون مدخلاته ويقدم إليها مخرجاته.
-	أمثــــــــــــلة : 
أسم النظام	البيئة
نظام جامعة	المجتمع والتقاليد ، قوانين وزارة التعليم العالي ، الحالة الأقتصادية سوق العمل . 
نظام مصنع	المجتمع واحتياجاته، قوانين وزارة الصناعة، أسعار المواد الخام، الحالة الاقتصادية. 
نظام شركة سياحة	المجتمع واحتياجاته، قوانين وزارة السياحة، أسعار تذاكر السفر، الحالة الاقتصادية، شركات الطيران. 
يأخذ من البيئة الرحلات المتوفرة والعملاء ويعطي للبيئة الخدمات السياحية . 

3- الحدود: 
هي الإطار الذي يضم جميع مكونات النظام . 
-	أمثلــــــــــــــــــة:
أ‌-	حدود نظام الجامعة : هو الذي يضم مباني الجامعة وموظفيها ومدرسيها وطلابها . 
ب‌- حدود نظام المصنع : هو الذي يضم مباني المصانع والعمال والإدارة . 

4- النظم الفرعية : 
يتكون النظام من عدد من المكونات أو النظم الفرعية ، وهو نظام فرعي يقوم بأداء وظيفة محدودة تكون جزءا من الوظيفة العامة للنظام. 
-	أمثلــــــــــــــــــة : 
أ‌-	نظام الجامعة : يتكون من شؤون الطلاب ، العمادة التسجيل. 
ب‌- نظام المصنع : يتكون من قسم العمال ، قسم الإنتاج ، قسم المشتريات ، قسم المبيعات. 

5-التغذية العكسية:


----------



## هانى امام (7 أغسطس 2009)

يقصد بها أن تكون مخرجات نظام فرعي (أ) مدخلات لنظام فرعي آخر (ب) يتحقق من الجودة والدقة من خلال معالجة معينه , وتعود مخرجات النظام الفرعي (ب) كمدخلات لنظام الفرعي (أ) لتحسين الجودة .
-	أمثلــــــــــــــــــة : 
أ‌.	نظام الجامعة : مخرجات من إدارة التسجيل والقبول على شكل تقارير عن ارتفاع نسبة الرسوب في مادة معينة أو تخصيص معين , يمكن أن تكون مدخلات لتقييم طلاب المادة عن ارتفاع نسبة الرسوب في مادة معينة أو تخصص معين , يمكن أن تكون مدخلات لتقييم طلاب المادة عن ارتفاع نسبة الرسوب فو المعدل الطبيعي , ومخرجات من إدارة القبول والتسجيل على شكل تقارير عن انخفاض نسبة الالتحاق في الجامعة مقارنة مع السنوات السابقة يمكن أن تكون مدخلات لرئاسة الجامعة لمعرفة الأسباب ودراستها .
ب‌.	نظام المصنع : مخرجات من قسم العمال على شكل تقارير عن شكاوي معينة يمكن أن تكون مدخلات لإدارة المصنع على اتخاذ قرارات معينة لتحسين الوضع.

6- آلية التحكم :
يقصد بها مقارنة النظام مع الأهداف المنشودة وتحديد الانحرافات واتخاذ الاجراءات المناسبة .
-	أمثلــــــــــــــــــة : 
أ‌.	نظام الجامعة : انخفاض نسبة التخرج لدفعة معينة مقارنة مع نسبة الالتحاق لنفس الدفعة .
•	الأسباب قد تكون :	
1.	انسحاب الطلاب خلال سنوات الدراسة .
2.	ضعف العملية التعليمية .
3.	انشغال الطلاب بالعمل نتيجة المستوى الاقتصادي للمجتمع .

هناك أسباب تتعلق بالبيئة وأسباب تتعلق بالنظام وعلى وظيفة آلية التحكم معرفة الأسباب وعلاجها
تصنيف النظام :
تصنف وفقاً لما يلي :
1-	درجة تعقيد النظام:
يقصد بها عدد العناصر المكونة ودرجة ترابط عناصر النظام بعضها ببعض ,فهناك : 
أ‌-	النظم البسيطة : تتكون من عدد بسيط من العناصر المستقلة نوعا ما . 
مثل : النظم الإدارية التي لها مكونات محدودة 
مثل المستوصفات والعيادات والمعاهد.
ب‌-	النظم المعقدة : تتكون من عناصر كثيرة وتكون مترابطة ومتشابكة .
مثل النظم التي لها التي لها فروع متعددة محليه أو خارجية 
مثل وزارة التعليم ومكاتب الطيران والشركات الكبيرة والعملاقة.

2- طبيعة النظام : 
طبيعة تكوين النظام فمنها :
أ‌-	نظم طبيعيه ( ماديه ) : مثل نظام الحاسب الآلي , نظام السيارة ,.......الخ
ب‌-	نظم مفاهيميه : نظم المعلومات , النظم الاجتماعية , النظم الثقافية,......الخ

3- صنع النظام :
نوع النظام فمنها :
أ‌-	نظم من صنع الخالق عز وجل : وهي كافة النظم الطبيعية مثل الكوكب والنجوم الإنسان
ب‌-	نظم من صنع الإنسان : مثل النظم التي صنعها الإنسان سواء كانت ماديه أو منطقيه مثل
نظم الدولة ونظم الآلة.

4- العلاقة مع البيئة :
يقصد بها قوة علاقة وتفاعل النظام مع البيئة من حوله فمنها :
أ‌-	نظم مفتوحه : وهي النظم المفتوحه على البيئه , تأخذ مدخلاتها وتعطي للبيئة مخرجاتها 
مثل النظم الإدارية المختلفة والنظم الطبيعية .
ب‌-	نظم مغلقه : هي النظم المغلقة عن البيئة , لا تأخذ من البيئه مدخلاتها ولا تعطي البيئة
مخرجاتها ويصعب وجود مثل هذه النظم واستمراريتها .

5- طبيعة المخرجات :
يقصد بها نوع وطبيعة مخرجات النظام فمنها :
أ‌-	نظم يمكن استنتاج مخرجاتها : مثل نظام تحصيل فواتير الكهرباء والهاتف والمياه .
ب‌-	نظم يصعب استنتاج مخرجاتها : مثل نظم الأسواق المالية.

6- طبيعة الغرض :

يقصد بها طبيعة الهدف من حيث الغرض الأساسي للنظام وليس طبيعة وهدف عمل النظام نفسه ومنها:

1-	نظم تهدف للربح : ويكون عاملا أساسيا لاستمرارها مثل اغلب النظم والشركات والمصانع
ومشاريع الإفراد الربحية .

2-	نظام غير ربحي : وهي لا تهدف للربح بشكل أساسي إلا بما يسمح لنشاطها بالاستمرار مثل :

أ‌-	النظم الحكومية : التي تقدم الخدمات للمجتمع بسعر رمزي دون هدف ربحي .

ب‌-	نظم الجمعيات الخيرية : تقدم الخدمات للمجتمع برسوم رمزيه تساعدهم على 
تشغيل النظام .

ملاحظه:كلمة تقرير تعني وسيلة أو طريقه عرض المعلومات وقد يكون التقرير مكتوبا أو شفويا


----------



## haide (19 مارس 2010)

h


> *لسلام عليكم
> جزاك الله الف خير اخوي هاني
> بس ياريت تقولي شسم الكتاب اللي استخرجت منه الموضوع ومن مؤلفه
> لاني ابحث عنه لفتره وقد يفيدني جدا في مجال دراستي
> ارجو الرد*


----------



## andme (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يبيض وجهك


----------



## مادلين يوسف (27 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحت بدي نظام لشركة خدمات سياحية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

